#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Отличие Читтаматры от Дзогчен

## Иван Денисов

Часто непонимающие люди утверждают, что читтаматра (школа "Только ум") и Дзогчен - это одно и тоже. Наверняка была такая тема или такое обсуждение, но что-то не нашёл.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Наверняка была такая тема или такое обсуждение, но что-то не нашёл.


В основе Учений Дзокчен на уровне сутры лежит Взгляд Махамадхьямака.
Вот есть небольшая книга Кхенпо Цультрим Гьямцо Ринпоче, где с практической стороны разбираются различные Взгляды, в том числе  Читтаматра(то что под этим подразумевается в тиб. буддизме) и Махамадхьямака:
http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...tages-meditat/ 
( в книге отражены объяснения различия Взглядов, принятые в традициях Ньингма и Кагью, на основе текста Первого Джамгён Конгтрюл Ринпоче, который также является одним из основателей движения Римэ)

----------

Анна А (09.08.2016), Дондог (09.08.2016), Дордже (20.12.2018)

----------


## Иван Денисов

В основе Дзогчен не могут лежать никакие воззрения буддизма, в т.ч. и Мадхьямаки, т.к. Дзогчен за пределами причины и следствия.

----------


## Forsh

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post762007

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.08.2016), Максим& (09.08.2016)

----------


## Иван Денисов

Это личное заблуждение Сергея Хоса. Есть что-то по существу?

----------

Дондог (09.08.2016)

----------


## Росиник

Иван Денисов, может это чем-то поможет
http://clearlight.borda.ru/?1-0-20-0...0-0-1451197319

Вообще тему отличия Читтаматры от Дзогчен  неоднократно затрагивал Намкай Норбу Ринпоче в своих лекциях (интернет-трансляциях и книжных вариантах), а ещё   где-то в книге  "Беседы в Конвее".   Специально искать сейчас нет возможности, извините.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это личное заблуждение Сергея Хоса. Есть что-то по существу?


Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче:

-Есть ли какая-нибудь разница между воззрениями Махамудры, Дзогчена и Мадхьямики? Иногда говорят, что основа - это Махамудра, путь - Мадхьямика, а плод - Дзогчен. И есть разница или нет - зависит от обсуждаемого аспекта. Поймите, пожалуйста, что Мадхьямика - это не просто Мадхьямика, нужно определить, какой именно аспект обсуждается. Есть разные типы Мадхьямики, такие как Сватантрика Мадхьямика, Прасангика Мадхьямика и Великая Мадхьямика Точного Смысла.

 В рамках Махамудры существуют Сутра Махамудра, Тантра Махамудра и Махамудра-Суть. Сутра Махамудра - то же самое, что система Махаяны; в ней описываются стадии продвижения по пяти путям и десяти бхуми. Это определенно отличается от Дзогчена, и поэтому называется не просто Махамудра, а Сутра Махамудра. Тантра Махамудра соответствует Маха-йоге и Ану-йоге, где используется "мудрость примера", чтобы прийти к "мудрости смысла". Махамудра-Суть - то же самое, что Дзогчен, только она не включает в себя Тхогел. Великая Мадхьямика Точного Смысла ничем не отличается от дзогченовского воззрения Трегчод.(с)
http://www.aquarium.ru/misc/rainbow/03.htm

Великая Мадхьямика это и есть на санскрите - Махамадхьямака, о чём Вам и написал вчера, со ссылкой на книгу Кхенпо Цультрим Гьямцо Ринпоче, где рассматриваются различия в том числе и между Читтаматрой и Махамадхьямакой:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post766468

Махамадхьямака, в традициях Кагью и Ньингма  также  называется - Йогачара. И именно об этой Йогачара Махамадхьямаке и написал Сергей Хос:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post762007

----------

Говинда (10.08.2016), Дондог (10.08.2016)

----------


## Амир

> Часто непонимающие люди утверждают, что читтаматра (школа "Только ум") и Дзогчен - это одно и тоже. Наверняка была такая тема или такое обсуждение, но что-то не нашёл.


На разницу этих понятий достаточно подробно указал Лонгчен Рабджам: "Сущность осознавания условно названа «самосуществующей пробуждённостью», которая постигает отсутствие воспринимаемого и воспринимающего. Однако я не описываю осознавание в соответствии с традицией Йогачара Читтаматра, где имеется термин «естественно ясное самоосознавание» (РАНГ РИГ РАНГ гСАЛ). И вот почему. Так как не существует ни внешнего, ни внутреннего, «внутренний ум» не может быть установлен как факт. Поскольку не существует ни себя, ни других, то ничто не может быть установлено как «осознавание себя». Вследствие того, что объект и субъект никогда не ведали существования, ничто невозможно установить как свободу от того и другого. В связи с отсутствием объектов осознавания и объектов ощущения, ничто не может быть установлено как недвойственное переживание. Так как не существует ни ума, ни ментальных факторов, ничто не может быть установлено как «свой собственный ум». Исходя из того, что не существует ни ясности, ни её противоположности, ничто не может быть установлено как «естественная ясность». 
Осознавание невозможно даже назвать «осознаванием», ибо оно запредельно как осознаванию, так и его отсутствию. Его именуют «великим совершенством, полностью свободным от крайностей». Его можно условно обозначить такими словами, как «самосуществующая пробуждённость», «пробуждённый ум», «Дхармакая», «великое спонтанное присутствие основного пространства» или «естественно светоносное нагое осознавание», однако вы должны понимать, что его собственная сущность абсолютно невыразима и все эти названия даны лишь для символического понимания.
Если же вы цепляетесь за эти названия, будто они обладают абсолютным смыслом, то вы ничем не отличаетесь от последователей Читтаматры, считающих недвойственное сознание «естественно ясным самоосознаванием». Некоторые деятели с неотёсанным умом считают эти две позиции одинаковыми и разглагольствуют на эту тему, заявляя: «Мы понимаем это самоосознавание!» Но это не что иное, как откровенная наглость."  :Smilie:  как то так.

----------

Иван Денисов (11.08.2016)

----------


## Forsh

> ... в ньингма на йогачаре весь дзогчен построен )))





> Это личное заблуждение Сергея Хоса. Есть что-то по существу?


Дело в том, что практические методы дзогчен, в частности внутренний рушен ума предварительных практик, построен на критике положений читтаматры. Хотя критикой это можно назвать довольно условно. Эти методы опираются на положения и методологию читтаматры для того, чтобы выйти за их пределы. В этом смысле "в ньингма на йогачаре весь дзогчен построен".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.08.2016), Дондог (10.08.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Дело в том, что практические методы дзогчен, в частности внутренний рушен ума предварительных практик, построен на критике положений читтаматры. Хотя критикой это можно назвать довольно условно. Эти методы опираются на положения и методологию читтаматры для того, чтобы выйти за их пределы. В этом смысле "в ньингма на йогачаре весь дзогчен построен".


У меня вопрос:
Можно ли, в соответствии с Ньингма, сказать так:
Семде  опирается на положения и методологию читтаматры для того, чтобы выйти за их пределы.
Менангде  опирается на положения и методологию мадхьямаки для того, чтобы выйти за их пределы.

----------

Forsh (11.08.2016)

----------


## Иван Денисов

Спасибо Амиру за Лонгченпу! Яснее Лонгченпы и не скажешь, цитирую: "Некоторые деятели с неотёсанным умом считают эти две позиции <Дзогчен и Йогачару Читтаматру> одинаковыми".

Дзогчен не может опираться на йогачару хотя бы потому, что линия передачи Дзогчена идёт через Гараба Дордже. И уж Гарабу Дордже не было нужды опираться на воззрения Сутр (даже не Тантр!), к коей относится йогачара. Поэтому это всё притянутые за уши измышления, основанные на схожести некоторых моментов воззрения. Так Дзен и Дзогчен тоже мешают в одну кучу, думая, что это одно и то же.
Что касается подготовительных практик, то Дзогчен не отвергает и использует всё без ограничения. Однако, на основе этого нельзя сказать, что Дзогчен — это Хинаяна только на основании того, что какой-то практикующий взял обет у учителя воздерживаться от алкоголя. Так и с рушенами.

----------


## Forsh

> У меня вопрос:
> Можно ли, в соответствии с Ньингма, сказать так:
> Семде  опирается на положения и методологию читтаматры для того, чтобы выйти за их пределы.
> Менангде  опирается на положения и методологию мадхьямаки для того, чтобы выйти за их пределы.


Красивое обобщение, но боюсь моих познаний в этой теме не достаточно для таких обобщений.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.08.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Красивое обобщение, но боюсь моих познаний в этой теме не достаточно для таких обобщений.


Если не возражаете ещё один вопрос:
С позиции Ньингма, различаются ли взгляды Читтаматра Йогачара и Мадхьямака Йогачара(Махамадхьямака, Жен-тонг) ?
Или принято, только Читтаматра называть Йогачарой ?

----------

Дондог (11.08.2016)

----------


## Иван Денисов

Это вопрос лучше перенесите в ветку школы Ньингма.

----------


## Млэ

А почему не указывается в контексте татхатагарбха? Отличие Дзогчен как как практического метода, а не столько, как философской доктрины - это трактовка концепции природы будды. Если читтаматра говорит о возможности реализации буддовости живыми существами, как о номинальном потенциале. При этом ряд поздних школ йогаКары утверждали о бесперспективности этого для ряда категорий сущностей. То Дзогчен, как и дальневосточная татхатагарбха, берет за правило, что каждое существо изначально имеет нераскрытую природу будды. Это также отчетливо видно из книг вышеупомянутого уважаемого Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче. Или все таки это йогакара-татхатагарбха?

----------


## Kit

Недавно вышла чудесная книга "Изначальный опыт". По сути это изложения учений Дзогчен в терминах Читтаматры. 
Манджушримитра написал этот текст получив и систематизировав учения полученные им напрямую от Гараба Дордже.
Возможно многим кто интернируется вопросом о Читтаматре и Дзогчен будет полезна. 
На дхарма.ру есть эта книга: https://dharma.ru/product/15840-iznachalnyy-opyt

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.12.2018)

----------

